# My second Gold button-I am open for suggestions.



## T&amp;D5549 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hello All, Here is some pictures of my second button. It is mainly from gold plated Military pin and sockets plus some gold circuit board fingers. I found it hard to take very good realistic pictures due to the very shiny surface. 
Tim


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 3, 2020)

Nice button. What kind of suggestions are you looking for?

Dave


----------



## T&amp;D5549 (Apr 3, 2020)

Thank you Dave, iI am new at refining and I am just interested on having my gold critiqued by members that have much much more experience then I at refining. 
Tim


----------



## butcher (Apr 4, 2020)

I like the looks of the powder before melting. My only suggestion would be to bury it in a safe place for hard times and begin work on another.


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 4, 2020)

I don't think I can find anything to critique on. That's a beautiful button.

Somehow I get the feeling that you have done a fair amount of studying before doing the refining. You claim to be a beginner but this is a quality that I would expect of a senior member.

What process did you use to recover and refine the gold? 
The powder looks like it's been boiled in acid for some time to get that consistent size and color. Oxalic also seems to give larger lumps but my experience from that is limited.

The only thing I'm missing is proper glass ware, but using an ordinary glass as a container for pure gold is okay. :lol: 

The sun is shining from a blue sky, I'm having breakfast and looking at a beautiful gold button. This is a perfect start on a Saturday.

Welcome to the forum, T&D!

Göran


----------



## T&amp;D5549 (Apr 4, 2020)

g_axelsson said:


> I don't think I can find anything to critique on. That's a beautiful button.
> 
> Somehow I get the feeling that you have done a fair amount of studying before doing the refining. You claim to be a beginner but this is a quality that I would expect of a senior member.
> 
> ...



Thank you for boosting my confidence. 
Yes I did do considerable amount of studying on this terrific Forum.

I used Lazersteve’s sulfuric/electrolytic cell method for all the pins and sockets and his AP method for the circuit board fingers. 

I then used Gold Silver Pro's methods for dissolving the gold with Aqua Regia and GSP's methods for dropping and cleaning and finally melting. 

If not for Steve S. and Chris O. along with this forum I could never have done any of this!

Tim


----------



## kurtak (Apr 4, 2020)

AWESOME :G :G :G 

Well done :!: 

both on the end product & your study to get there :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## Shark (Apr 4, 2020)

Very Nice! It seems all the better buttons are hard to photograph. I have started to think it is a decent way to estimate purity, almost :lol:


----------



## Smack (Apr 5, 2020)

Use diffused lighting when taking pictures, especially of glossy items.


----------

